# So long team Radio Shack...



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome team Shack:

https://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/bus/stories/080409dnbusRadioShack.a46a0854.html


----------



## elcameron (Aug 10, 2002)

"The Shack" sounds like a 70s sitcom


----------



## elcameron (Aug 10, 2002)

BTW, nice head


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Branding Fail.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

something about deck chairs and the Titanic, hmm?

or.... perhaps they're planning a "product line extension" if you know what I mean... increase sales of batteries and "personal electronics" ???


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

First the "HUT" and now the "SHACK". Why? These are lame.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

jupiterrn said:


> First the "HUT" and now the "SHACK". Why? These are lame.


Circuit City had a few stores branding themselves as 'The City' before they failed.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

reason #435 for hating marketing guys: they spew words like "contemporizing" 

"RadioShack chief marketing officer Lee Applbaum, said the move isn’t about changing the name, but is an attempt to “contemporizing the way we want people to think about our brand."


----------



## Jaji (Nov 26, 2001)

"...launch events in New York and San Francisco featuring a 17-foot laptops..." 

i dont think a 17-foot laptop can be considered a "lap top".


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

Somewhat related: did you guys hear Shaq is challenging Lance to a race?

[email protected] ok, yer done wit da tour. i wanna challenge u. last wk aug, 1st wk sept? dm me, good buddy

He put that up today.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Marketing bs*

Check this gobbledygook from their head ad guy:


> "This creative is not about changing our name. Rather, we're contemporizing the way we want people to think about our brand. THE SHACK speaks to consumers in a fresh, new voice and distinctive creative look that reinforces RadioShack's authority in innovative products, leading brands and knowledgeable, helpful associates."


"Contemporizing"? What's a "creative"?

http://ir.radioshackcorporation.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=400656

Their big rollout event this weekend will feature giant computers outside in New York and San Francisco, with webcams and voice hookups to demonstrate that (gasp!) you can talk to somebody over a computer, even if they're really far away! Gosh! What'll they think of next?

I'm terrified that Radio Shack has just jumped the shark.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

If you dont see "THE SHACK" take it back.

I miss tommys since moving to the midwest.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

In the most challenging economy in decades and with corporate sponsors pulling out of all sorts of motorsport and other related ventures, Radio Shack has put up millions to sponsor Lance and Co.

What's with all the hate?
Who gives a [email protected]%k what they call it.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

lastchild said:


> In the most challenging economy in decades and with corporate sponsors pulling out of all sorts of motorsport and other related ventures, Radio Shack has put up millions to sponsor Lance and Co.
> 
> What's with all the hate?
> Who gives a [email protected]%k what they call it.


It is called BRAND RECOGNITION. WE KNOW RADIO SHACK!. The Shack sounds like a friggin' tiki bar. Does that explain it.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

jupiterrn said:


> It is called BRAND RECOGNITION. WE KNOW RADIO SHACK!. The Shack sounds like a friggin' tiki bar. Does that explain it.


Cool! I love tiki bars.

Team HQ


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

For some reason I get a HUGE kick out of the thought....

IMAGINE for a minute Lance Armstrong. IMAGINE for a minute, The Shack Kit he is wearing. IMAGINE Lance Armstrong, with "The Shack(R)" EMBLAZONED across his @$$ on international television.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

jupiterrn said:


> It is called BRAND RECOGNITION. WE KNOW RADIO SHACK!. The Shack sounds like a friggin' tiki bar. Does that explain it.


And if they called you and offered you a ride you'd be on their nutsack faster than a pig in sh!t.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Didn't they learn anything about getting sponsored by a failing business when the Kazakh government was having its money issues?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh come on, it leaves room for a secondary sponsor. Lets say Rock Racing looses Cadillac. Cadillac joins up with with Lance to form Team Caddyshack. "It's a Cinderella Story..."


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh thanks Creaky. B52s during the Sara Lee years. Made the smooth move from Gang of Four.



Creakyknees said:


> something about deck chairs and the Titanic, hmm?
> 
> or.... perhaps they're planning a "product line extension" if you know what I mean... increase sales of batteries and "personal electronics" ???


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> Didn't they learn anything about getting sponsored by a failing business when the Kazakh government was having its money issues?


 I dont believe Radio Shack is having any problem turning a profit. Even with slower sales. I dont get heavy into it but profit is profit. Check this out. Reported today.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

A from Il said:


> I dont believe Radio Shack is having any problem turning a profit. Even with slower sales. I dont get heavy into it but profit is profit. Check this out. Reported today.


Radio Shack is very profitable. Always have been. They offer products you just can't get anywhere else. Best Buy and the former Circuit City are not competitors to Radio Shack except for very specific items, and I think this is where most people get confused.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry but this is the stupidest name they could have picked. I agree with those that have a problem with it. The marketing team is probably from the 60's and 70's coming up with this unique name Did you really have to pay a marketing team to come up with this winner lol. Not very classy or product describing name. The Shack sounds like a down south Rib Joint. 

Nothing about it conjures up electronic products. Bad move imho. If they must use "shack" in the name how bout Techno Shack or Tech Shack or Media Shack or E-Shack or A/V Shack anything but someting that makes you think of food. Id like to get rid of Shack myself but it is branding so I know why they want to keep at least that part of the name as the Radio part makes it sound really dated. Regardless cycling is what matters most. As long as these guys perform well really dont matter whats the name on the jerseys.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Oh come on, it leaves room for a secondary sponsor. Lets say Rock Racing looses Cadillac. Cadillac joins up with with Lance to form Team Caddyshack. "It's a Cinderella Story..."



:thumbsup: Classic! 



Thanks for posting up that video. I don't think I've ever seen it before!
 Now where am I? What were you all talking about?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

or how about No-Crimp Solderless PL-259 Plug Shack?


----------



## elcameron (Aug 10, 2002)

A from Il said:


> I dont believe Radio Shack is having any problem turning a profit. Even with slower sales. I dont get heavy into it but profit is profit. Check this out. Reported today.


Radio shack is profitable this year because they cut expenses severely, not because they raised sales. They are in a fix, and have some new people. 

I would look to short the stock in mid to late 2010.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm just making assumptions based on the fate of other companies that have tried to re-market themselves in the past.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh yeah, add in co-sponsors and there could be some good names coming out.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

They're geniuses - they can tag it as in ArmShack or ShackStrong and promote it w/ plastic bracelets to create a movement...........


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Snakebitten said:


> Sorry but this is the stupidest name they could have picked. I agree with those that have a problem with it. The marketing team is probably from the 60's and 70's coming up with this unique name Did you really have to pay a marketing team to come up with this winner lol. Not very classy or product describing name. The Shack sounds like a down south Rib Joint.


I think some of you are over reacting a bit. Radio Shack is just rolling out an ad campaign. They're not changing their name.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

lastchild said:


> In the most challenging economy in decades and with corporate sponsors pulling out of all sorts of motorsport and other related ventures, Radio Shack has put up millions to sponsor Lance and Co.
> 
> What's with all the hate?


I don't hear any hate; just criticism of a corporate action that looks dumb to most of us observers. I applaud RS for deciding to become a cycle-racing sponsor. But I don't think my having some admiration for some of their recent decisions (and some long-time affection for the company generally) means I'm precluded from criticizing them for other actions. To me, this looks so desperate and ill-considered that I worry about their health generally and the strength of their commitment to the cycling team in particular. I hope I'm wrong about those things.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Ridding themselves of the radio part I can understand. The shack part is even more useless.

Why not an update to Modern Electronics - or something like this with staying power.

The Shack - sounds like a place at some remote beach or in the Appalachians, or a lousy restaurant - ridiculous for a contemporary company dealing in modern technologies


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I worked a consulting gig at RS hq a few years back. Going in, I was also of the impression "how are they still in bidness?" 

But I learned a few things. 

1) they have a large footprint, e.g. they are everywhere and close by, so they get a lot of business simply by virtue of being close and quick. 

2) the sales per sq ft are very high for retail - even though the stores are small, they move a ton of product thru there, and at good margins.

3) they've been a big NASCAR sponsor for many years. Most people know that NASCAR fans are very loyal to their sponsors... any guesses as to how many replica RC cars they sell b/c of that relationship? and batteries, and cell phones, and computers, and tv's....


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Any publicity is good publicity, right? Such as when one streetcar smashes your SUV into another streetcar.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/08/04/BANT193OJL.DTL&tsp=1


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

When will Phil and Paul (re) coin the phrase SHACK-ATTACK. I recall this from Shaqs LSU days.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

brentster said:


> I think some of you are over reacting a bit. Radio Shack is just rolling out an ad campaign. They're not changing their name.


Ok....But The Shack still sounds like a Rib Joint. So if I see a "The Shack" commercial my mind will tell me to go buy some ribs.


----------



## BurnsRubber (Jul 17, 2009)

I always called it "Rat Shack".

That's probably not a good name either...


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Ugh, Radio Shack was cool about 30 years ago. But "The Shack", what kind of drugs are they on - what ever it is I don't want it, because it must have the side effect of making one stupid!


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

*A suggestion*

Team Radio Shack, now Team Shack. They should have dropped the "Shack" part (since it does recall of ribs or a small living quarter). Instead I suggest keeping the "Radio" part, and modify it so that it sounds ubiquitous..*"Digital Radio"*. Remember the digital FM receivers getting pushed to us as an alternative to satellite radio? Well, "Digital Radio".I could hear it now. Team "Digital Radio" or Team "Digital" for short (a Liggetism. Dadn't that sound more modern and hip ?


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

This (incredibly stupid) name change is probably the result of a bunch of old people sitting around a big table trying to be hip and trendy, but not having a clue how to do so.

By the way, 'The Shack' has made Time.com's list of top ten all time worst corporate name changes:

http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1914815_1914808_1914804,00.html


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

They should have come up with a totally new name and just subtitled 'Radio Shack' for a few years till people got used to it.

BTW, anyone seen the new logo yet?


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

Snakebitten said:


> Sorry but this is the stupidest name they could have picked. I agree with those that have a problem with it. The marketing team is probably from the 60's and 70's coming up with this unique name Did you really have to pay a marketing team to come up with this winner lol. Not very classy or product describing name. The Shack sounds like a down south Rib Joint.
> 
> Nothing about it conjures up electronic products. Bad move imho. If they must use "shack" in the name how bout Techno Shack or Tech Shack or Media Shack or E-Shack or A/V Shack anything but someting that makes you think of food. Id like to get rid of Shack myself but it is branding so I know why they want to keep at least that part of the name as the Radio part makes it sound really dated. Regardless cycling is what matters most. As long as these guys perform well really dont matter whats the name on the jerseys.


How about Electro Shack?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

So is Lance gonna have a rap album? I can already hearing him chant, "yo Conti, tell me how mah ass taste!"


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

*an audio visual feast from shack..*



spade2you said:


> So is Lance gonna have a rap album? I can already hearing him chant, "yo Conti, tell me how mah ass taste!"


Maybe they should use mini-boom boxes strapped to all of Team Shack's trek handlebars playing the hip-hop version of the 'Danish' national anthem.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*Lmfao!*



spade2you said:


> So is Lance gonna have a rap album? I can already hearing him chant, "yo Conti, tell me how mah ass taste!"


You are *very* funny! :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

piano said:


> You are *very* funny! :thumbsup:


LOL, you should hear the Shaq version. I thought it was a spoof at first. Like Purple Rain, it's hilarious but was supposed to be serious.


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

This is too funny!

But when I hear "The Shack" I think of that bestseller book about finding God in a shack in the woods. So, for all the LA worshippers, LA is in the Shack and therefore...


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Though, I do have to say, anyone who has ever tried to find sponsorship for any kind of sport knows... they'd be riding for Team Cat Pee Cookies or Team Underoos, if that's who was paying the bills. 

Wow... Team Underoos, can you imagine the kit...!


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

Will we be able to call a breakaway a "Shack job?"


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

Dr. Placebo said:


> Will we be able to call a breakaway a "Shack job?"


If they get a placement in the TDF caravan, they should throw out travel electrical outlet adapter kits! Think about it....


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

> He would never have a "rap album because rap is crap" for the worst of society. As far as I know Lance never has lisined to stuff like that and never will i hope because he has class unlike the criminals that listen to rap.


what about white christian rap ? Is that OK ?


----------



## Joseph G (Aug 8, 2009)

identifiler said:


> what about white christian rap ? Is that OK ?


So long as it aint got nothing to do with killin people and treating women bad and "hoes" and stuff i dont care what they is doing but i aint ever heard no christian rap because most rappers are teaching our kids to be criminals and that aint what they teach in church but it would be better for them to go to church and hear good stuff and i think everyone will agree with that but maybe not because people are tring to kill the US.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Joseph G said:


> So long as it aint got nothing to do with killin people and treating women bad and "hoes" and stuff i dont care what they is doing but i aint ever heard no christian rap because most rappers are teaching our kids to be criminals and that aint what they teach in church but it would be better for them to go to church and hear good stuff and i think everyone will agree with that but maybe not because people are tring to kill the US.


wut???


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Joseph G said:


> So long as it aint got nothing to do with killin people and treating women bad and "hoes" and stuff i dont care what they is doing but i aint ever heard no christian rap because most rappers are teaching our kids to be criminals and that aint what they teach in church but it would be better for them to go to church and hear good stuff and i think everyone will agree with that but maybe not because people are tring to kill the US.


(insert snarky lounge comment here)


----------



## mylanternrouge (Aug 5, 2009)

we agree. 

mylanternrouge.blogspot.com


----------

